# Betta Pencil Sketch Ideas?



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi! I love to draw, and I thought I'd try drawing bettas. I've already done some of Poseidon. If any of you would like to send a picture of your betta(s), I'd love to try a pencil sketch of them for practice! This is one of my drawings.


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Wow that's amazing!


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

I drew this


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

That's an awesome drawing! Here's my picture of your fish. For some reason, I can't get it any bigger...sorry...


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

He's so cute! Ur so talented!


----------

